# K9 Buffered Aspirin



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Is this ok to give for pain? In another thread I think Danemama said aspirin may do more harm than good and that its not formulated for dogs?


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi. I personally think it depends who you ask. I have known people with dogs that were on aspirin everyday for arthritis---recommended by their vets. They sell many brands of K9 aspirin on the market, so obviously, people are using it. If they are 81 mg, all they are is the baby aspirin dosage. When one of my dogs hurt his leg and was limping (from running down our back steps too fast), I called the vet's office, and asked about aspirin. Of course, they wanted to see him. It ended up just being sore/sprained, and they gave him a prescription for pain/inflammation. After some time passed, he did the same thing, so I didn't go to the vet. I went online and searched numerous pet stores--many sold K9aspirin, usually just liver or meat flavored aspirin. I read several customer reviews too--people who were satisfied with the products and had good luck with them. I gave my dog aspirin for a few days, and it really seemed to help him.

You can find out recommended dosages for your dog's weight by looking at sites or on labels. I would definitely make sure it's enteric coated aspirin though AND I would only give it with food to avoid stomach upset. Not trying to argue with anyone who thinks differently, but I think it's ok--at least short-term if you know your pet is healthy otherwise.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

What kind of pain is your dog in? I have given asprin before. Do not use enteric coated asprin, because your dog cannot break it down, making it useless. I wouldn't use it long term either. You can try adding 1tablespoon of nutiva extra virgin coconut oil and 2 tablespoons of braggs apple cider vinegar 3-5 days a week to the food. Both are great pain relievers and can be used long term.

Medication - Aspirin for Dogs


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hmmm. Many of the K9 aspirins are enteric coated. I looked at one right before I posted.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok, Cast71--I have found info online against using the enteric coated aspirin, but then found enteric coated aspirin sold just for dogs (ProPet, Excel, and Hartz Advanced Care--just to name a few). Other products are just buffered aspirin. So...maybe that's the safer way to go.

I like the Braggs ACV for myself too. This is another product though that I have heard both positive and negative things about when using it with pets. 

Thanks for the info. I'm going to look into this more thoroughly.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

KC23 said:


> Ok, Cast71--I have found info online against using the enteric coated aspirin, but then found enteric coated aspirin sold just for dogs (ProPet, Excel, and Hartz Advanced Care--just to name a few). Other products are just buffered aspirin. So...maybe that's the safer way to go.
> 
> I like the Braggs ACV for myself too. This is another product though that I have heard both positive and negative things about when using it with pets.
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'm going to look into this more thoroughly.


 Always make sure the ACV is diluted for you and your dogs and you will not have any problems. Never ever buy the ACV tablets. I mix it into a couple of tablespoons of wet food mixed into the regular food. You can also mix it into the water. If feeding raw I mix it with chicken liver and plenty of blood:wink: That's because dogs don't drink much water on raw. They get it from the meat. So dilution and moderation is the key.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

My dog gets these episodes where he holds his head down and wont turn neck to left. I posted before in another thread but never really got any replies. It happens every few months. It lasts anywhere from an hour to a few days, then it goes away as soon as it appeared. Took him to vet and she did all kind of manipulations but it had gone away by the time we got there, he experienced no discomfort or pain during her exam. I have given him canine aspirin from petsmart (21st century liver flavored chewables 300mg) It says to give 2 tablets once daily for dogs over 81lbs. Frodo is 90lbs.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm not an expert but it sounds like either a pulled muscle or problem with the discs. Hopefully it's just a pulled muscle. I would definitely do the ACV and EVCO if it was my dog;0) You could give regular buffered asprin, but not long term. If you gave the ACV and EVCO 3-5 times a week, there's a good chance that problem wouldn't show up again.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

The vet didn't think it was a disc problem either because there was no pain, only during the episode. I only give him the aspirin during this time and I dont let him upstairs or exercise him. I'll have to try the acv. Thanks


----------

